# Need some input on 2 waypoint results



## mbr961 (Apr 14, 2020)

Got my results back today. 1 is mine and the other is my father in law. Any recommendations are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

The recommendations are right there on the soil tests. They seem reasonable. Did you have a question?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=15165
or
To increase your Phosphorous levels, you can use a starter fertilizer for some monthly fertilizations (you might want to increase the test recommendations by another pound of P for the year.) Space the starter applications over the growing season, e.g. one in Spring, one in mid Summer, one in early Fall. To increase Potassium, you can use 15-0-15 which you should be able to find locally in the South. Use it for fertilizing in the months you don't apply starter.


----------



## mbr961 (Apr 14, 2020)

Virginiagal said:


> The recommendations are right there on the soil tests. They seem reasonable. Did you have a question?


So the recommendations at the bottom say 4lbs of nitrogen, 2 phos, and 3 Potassium and 40lbs of lime per 1000. Is that at once or is that spread out over the year and will be enough to get me to optimal levels?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Do the lime all at once, unless you use fast acting lime, in which case follow the package limits. Liming is best done spring or fall. The others are spread out over the year, no more than 1 lb per 1000 sq ft a month, at appropriate times to fertilize for your area and your grass.


----------



## mbr961 (Apr 14, 2020)

Virginiagal said:


> Do the lime all at once, unless you use fast acting lime, in which case follow the package limits. Liming is best done spring or fall. The others are spread out over the year, no more than 1 lb per 1000 sq ft a month, at appropriate times to fertilize for your area and your grass.


Could I use 13-13-13 at a lb per 1000 for my first two applications? Then just use 46-0-0 the rest of the summer?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

At 8 lb per 1000 sq ft of 13-13-13, you will get a lb each of N, P, and K. So two applications would take care of the P and 2/3 of the K. Do you suppose you could find a fertilizer with just N and K in about equal amounts? That would take care of that third lb of K. That would leave one application of just N. Or you could look for SOP (0-0-50) and get the third potassium application from that.


----------



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

mbr961 said:


> Got my results back today. 1 is mine and the other is my father in law. Any recommendations are greatly appreciated.


Would you mind detailing how you sent in your soil to test, I went to Waypoints website and it wasn't clear how to submit...did I miss a page or something? Thanks so much for posting your results!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

doesnt look bad to me, just add a balanced fert


----------



## mbr961 (Apr 14, 2020)

everytuesday said:


> mbr961 said:
> 
> 
> > Got my results back today. 1 is mine and the other is my father in law. Any recommendations are greatly appreciated.
> ...


I created an account on their website. Then I downloaded their app. Once on the app, I chose sample submittal. Click on the sample and I selected the tests I wanted ran. Once that is complete it will give you a printout to send with your sample. Gather your sample and mail to the address on the paper. They will send back results and an invoice.


----------



## mbr961 (Apr 14, 2020)

Virginiagal said:


> At 8 lb per 1000 sq ft of 13-13-13, you will get a lb each of N, P, and K. So two applications would take care of the P and 2/3 of the K. Do you suppose you could find a fertilizer with just N and K in about equal amounts? That would take care of that third lb of K. That would leave one application of just N. Or you could look for SOP (0-0-50) and get the third potassium application from that.


Thanks for your help. I think I'll just go with SOP in the fall for that last third of potassium.


----------



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

mbr961 said:


> I created an account on their website. Then I downloaded their app. Once on the app, I chose sample submittal. Click on the sample and I selected the tests I wanted ran. Once that is complete it will give you a printout to send with your sample. Gather your sample and mail to the address on the paper. They will send back results and an invoice.


Thank you so much, very helpful!


----------

